# [ISPConfig 3] ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server



## AndréS (4. Aug. 2009)

Hallo Till und hallo an die anderen,

also ich habe alles neu gemacht und habe bei PureFTPd folgendene Einstellungen gemacht:

```
cd /etc/pure-ftpd/conf
echo yes > ChrootEveryone	
echo yes > CreateHomeDir
echo 1 > TLS	
echo 117 007 > Umask	
echo yes > UnixAuthentication	
echo yes > PAMAuthentication
```
Diese Sachen hier nicht:

```
echo 50 > MaxClientsNumber	
echo 5  > MaxClientsPerIP	
echo 95 > MaxDiskUsage
```
Nun erhalte ich die folgende Fehlermeldung: Connection refused by server

Log datein haben keinen Inhalt.

HILFE, BITTE!!!!

Danke

AndréS


----------



## Till (5. Aug. 2009)

Warum hast Du diese Sachen denn gemacht? Die sind inkompatibel mit ISPConfig, also bitte die folgenden Datein löschen:

/etc/pure-ftpd/conf/UnixAuthentication
/etc/pure-ftpd/conf/PAMAuthentication

Zur ISPConfig Installation bitte einfach nur EXAKT dieser Anleitung folgen, dann wird auch alles auf Anhieb gehen!

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-lenny-ispconfig3


----------



## AndréS (5. Aug. 2009)

Hi Till,

okay lösche ich.
Ich habe alles danach gemacht, danach hatte ich dann das Problem, das meine Webseite nicht angezeigt wird. Sprich ich musste unmask setzen. Wusste nicht wie fand das, und dachte das ist irgendwie auch wichtig. Gut habe mich geirrt. 

Danke dir.

AndréS


----------



## Till (6. Aug. 2009)

Das Umask setzen mit 
echo 117 007 > Umask

ist ok.


----------

